# pray for pictures of Fiat Cr.30



## rousseau (Feb 1, 2008)

Both of photos and 3 view are needed, Cr.30 not Cr.32.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2008)

rousseau said:


> Both of photos and 3 view are needed, Cr.30 not Cr.32.
> Thanks in advance



Hi Rousseau,

Also have 3-views of the trainer version (CR 30B) and floatplane version (ICR 30) if you're interested.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 1, 2008)

Picture from the book Fiat Cr 32-42


----------



## rousseau (Feb 4, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Hi Rousseau,
> 
> Also have 3-views of the trainer version (CR 30B) and floatplane version (ICR 30) if you're interested.



Of course, both of them I am interested, what are you waiting for? come on!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2008)

Some of my three cents.

Source unknown.


----------



## superpippo (Feb 4, 2008)

i have this image.....


----------



## superpippo (Feb 4, 2008)

this is the two-seat version


----------



## Graeme (Feb 4, 2008)

rousseau said:


> Of course, both of them I am interested, what are you waiting for? come on!



Rousseau, that comes across like, "Iron my shirt, bitch!"


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 5, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Rousseau, that comes across like, "Iron my shirt, bitch!"


----------



## rousseau (Feb 5, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Rousseau, that comes across like, "Iron my shirt, bitch!"



 heihei

Who let you tell me what you have, you tell, I request, this is nature.
you even didn't tell me where did you take these from, I also want sources of them
Luckly, I didn't break into your home, if I got your address, all pictures you have I will take it away, nothing leave


----------



## Graeme (Feb 5, 2008)

rousseau said:


> Who let you tell me what you have, you tell, I request, this is nature



It wasn't a request. It was an arrogant demand. There is a polite way to ask.



rousseau said:


> you even didn't tell me where did you take these from, I also want sources of them



You didn't ask. In fact I posted the source at the top of the second image I posted. Please note that it remains unedited.



rousseau said:


> Luckly, I didn't break into your home, if I got your address, all pictures you have I will take it away, nothing leave



Unbelievable. A threat, or are you trying to be funny? Rousseau, you're an arsehole.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 5, 2008)

rousseau, I got to say I didnt find your comments very friendly either. If that was a threat to Graeme you will find it will not go very far. Be warned because if this continues you will be banned!!!!


----------



## rousseau (Feb 6, 2008)

I can not thank Graeme enough, just made such lavatorial joke.
BTW, I am not a terrist or going to be a criminal, just a joke, ok?


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 6, 2008)

rousseau said:


> I can not thank Graeme enough, just made such lavatorial joke.
> BTW, I am not a terrist or going to be a criminal, just a joke, ok?



No problem rousseau, we have had people in the past make comments like that and were not joking around but serious, especially from newer members.
Thanks and good luck on your project.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 6, 2008)

Micdrow said:


> No problem rousseau, we have had people in the past make comments like that and were not joking around but serious, especially from newer members.
> Thanks and good luck on your project.



Ditto


----------



## rousseau (Feb 7, 2008)

This is the only B-4 I can found by searching google.
I've been wondering if no window, how the pilots drive this bomber safely when it has to face enemy's fighter intercept.
Otherwise, there is a window being bottom of nose dimly, who will upload a front view of this bomber make me see it clearly?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 7, 2008)

rousseau said:


> I've been wondering if no window, how the pilots drive this bomber safely when it has to face enemy's fighter intercept.



I guess that most images of the cockpit windshield are masked by the engine nacelle Rousseau, as illustrated by your photo. But it is there, although of little 'protection'.

Sources? Poor image from a very small drawing in Chris Chant's Encyclopedia of World Aircraft... 





And from Wagner's American Combat Planes.


----------

